# Interesting kayak modification



## great white (Apr 4, 2013)

just ran across a small boat trailer a gent modified for his kayaks. It has a few interesting bits so I'd thought I'd post it up. Might provide a few ideas for someone.







Cheers


----------



## TNtroller (Apr 4, 2013)

some nice mods to make it easier on the guy. Thanks for posting.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 4, 2013)

Necessity is the mother of invention.
I'll be modifying the trailer I have for my jon boat to also work with my 10' hydroplane.


----------



## jt25 (Apr 4, 2013)

That is cool...


----------

